

Cheap razor made after P&G watches Indians shave  - seferphier
http://socialreader.com/me/content/YqlcJ?chid=18292&&utm_source=editorial&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=srfan

======
DamnYuppie
A good take away from this as a software developer, at least for me, is go
watch your customers in their environment not yours. See what they do every
day and when and how they access your system.

